# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shprehja " Shqiptaret jan nje popull me shumice muslimane" eshte armiqsore.

## Anesti_55

Pershendetje. Ne nje debat me KOSH per faktin e te qenit i krishtere, une mbrojta idene se per rastin specifik te shqiptareve ne duhet te pranojme qe ato jan te tere nje komunitet unik, i krishtere por jo cilesore. Pra ato duhen pranuar si nje shoqeri unike homogjene ne edukim dhe kjo eshte pjesa me e rendesishme per nje popull i cili aspiron per demokraci dhe bashkejetese me BE. Por kisha orthodokse pretendonte ne traditen e saj se per te qene i krishtere, duhet te jesh i vetedijshem per nje veprim te tille, qe permbushet me pagezimin. Atehere une i bera nje pyetje, " Ku i gjetet ju kleriket dhe politikanet, 15+15% te shqiptareve te krishtere, kur rate dakord per ta coptuar dhe formatuar Shqiperine si ne vitet 1913? Une mendoj se bibla e ka parashikuar nje rast te tille dhe per kete ajo i quan te konvertuarit "dele te humbura", per te cilat mbetet gjithmon ne pritje, pra nuk pranon qe ato jan musliman. Pastaj ne traditen tone, ne kemi pare e provuar se pagezimi behet kur femija eshte rreth 1, apo 3-4 vjec, pra dhe ne kete rast ai nuk eshte i vetedijshem per aktin e hyrjes ne krishterim.
 Nisur nga sa u shpreha me siper une mendoj se shprehja qe "Shqiptaret jan me shumice muslimane , apo evidentimet ne media per ndasi ne perqindje mes besimeve" duhet te denohet me ligj, nese perdoret nga politikanet dhe institucionet. Procesin fiktiv te coptimit te shqiptareve ne fe, do ta kishte zili cdo sulltan qe luftoi per kete ceshtje ne keto troje. 
Ligji duhet te percxaktoje fene e shqiptareve dhe te mbroje raportet e kesaj feje apostolike me fete e tjera  te cilat in perkasin mbetjeve otomane, emigramnteve, ose dhe ndonje individ i cili gjen mundesine per te ndrerruar besimin, tek e drejta demokratike. Nje popull nuk mund te kete me shume se nje fe, pasi feja eshte sofwari shpirterore, me te cilin kapim mesazhin, e perpunojme dhe vihemi ne veprim, eshte vete sjellja jone. Mbi kete fe, ndertohet tere programi edukativ dhe kulturore i popullit dhe asnje llogjike muk e pranon te jete me shume se nje.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Pershendetje. Ne nje debat me KOSH per faktin e te qenit i krishtere, une mbrojta idene se per rastin specifik te shqiptareve ne duhet te pranojme qe ato jan te tere nje komunitet unik, i krishtere por jo cilesore. Pra ato duhen pranuar si nje shoqeri unike homogjene ne edukim dhe kjo eshte pjesa me e rendesishme per nje popull i cili aspiron per demokraci dhe bashkejetese me BE. Por kisha orthodokse pretendonte ne traditen e saj se per te qene i krishtere, duhet te jesh i vetedijshem per nje veprim te tille, qe permbushet me pagezimin. Atehere une i bera nje pyetje, " Ku i gjetet ju kleriket dhe politikanet, 15+15% te shqiptareve te krishtere, kur rate dakord per ta coptuar dhe formatuar Shqiperine si ne vitet 1913? Une mendoj se bibla e ka parashikuar nje rast te tille dhe per kete ajo i quan te konvertuarit "dele te humbura", per te cilat mbetet gjithmon ne pritje, pra nuk pranon qe ato jan musliman. Pastaj ne traditen tone, ne kemi pare e provuar se pagezimi behet kur femija eshte rreth 1, apo 3-4 vjec, pra dhe ne kete rast ai nuk eshte i vetedijshem per aktin e hyrjes ne krishterim.
>  Nisur nga sa u shpreha me siper une mendoj se shprehja qe "Shqiptaret jan me shumice muslimane , apo evidentimet ne media per ndasi ne perqindje mes besimeve" duhet te denohet me ligj, nese perdoret nga politikanet dhe institucionet. Procesin fiktiv te coptimit te shqiptareve ne fe, do ta kishte zili cdo sulltan qe luftoi per kete ceshtje ne keto troje. 
> Ligji duhet te percxaktoje fene e shqiptareve dhe te mbroje raportet e kesaj feje apostolike me fete e tjera  te cilat in perkasin mbetjeve otomane, emigramnteve, ose dhe ndonje individ i cili gjen mundesine per te ndrerruar besimin, tek e drejta demokratike. Nje popull nuk mund te kete me shume se nje fe, pasi feja eshte sofwari shpirterore, me te cilin kapim mesazhin, e perpunojme dhe vihemi ne veprim, eshte vete sjellja jone. Mbi kete fe, ndertohet tere programi edukativ dhe kulturore i popullit dhe asnje llogjike muk e pranon te jete me shume se nje.


Shqiptaret jon popull me shumic muslimone dhe te perplasi koken n'mur atij qe si pelqe kjo gjo. Shqiptaret perfasohen nga ato qe jetojn nga ato qe jetojn mrena kufurit t'shqipris , kosoves ,maqedonis, malit zi por dhe n'diaspor. Kur e pyt zotnin tate ca feje ke ca pergjigje jep ti ? Shqiptar apo ortodoks? Nqoftse m'pyt mu do t'them qe jon muslimon. Nuk ma ni fare kush e ka sjell fen n'tokat shqiptare turku , arabi apo kushdo. Une sjom bo muslimon prej turkut por se mka pelqy feja islame dhe kaq. Rasti i shqiperis osht unik me besimtaret e vet. Nryshe nga maqedonia apo kosova ku feja ka qen tradicionalisht e lejume ne shqipri kjo tradit u nderpre per 40 vjet. Brezi im nuk osht bo muslimon se ashtu ka pas gjyshin apo baben por sepse ate fe zgjodhem me vetdije dhe me pelqim. Po st'pelqeu bjeri murit me kok se kushedi t'vijn mendt. Shko prap e fol me ato dallaveret e KOSH-it spo RRJETE-s.

----------


## Anesti_55

Pikerisht nderhyrja ime eshte qe te mos arrijme te marrim nje format njerezore si ky yti. faleminderit qe u bere pjese konkrete e postimit tim, pasi nuk do te gjeja dot nje mundesi per ta sjelle nje fakt kaq konciz. I dashtun popujt kan identite dhe i respektojne ato per te mos u cilesuar bastarde.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Pikerisht nderhyrja ime eshte qe te mos arrijme te marrim nje format njerezore si ky yti. faleminderit qe u bere pjese konkrete e postimit tim, pasi nuk do te gjeja dot nje mundesi per ta sjelle nje fakt kaq konciz. I dashtun popujt kan identite dhe i respektojne ato per te mos u cilesuar bastarde.


Kur komuniko me bastard duhet me i dhon pergjigjen qe e kan hak bastarded. Ti ske as moshen me u mor me dallavere or burri dheut.

----------


## Wrangler

Shqiptaret ne fillim ishin Pagane, pastaj u ben te Krishtere, pastaj u ben Myslimane, pastaj u ben Ateiste, pastaj u ben si jua mori mendja !! Dua te them se Shqiptaret ne pergjithsi jan njesha.

----------

martini1984 (27-07-2015)

----------


## Darius

> ne shqipri kjo tradit u nderpre per 40 vjet.


Feja ne Shqiperi u ndalua per 23 vjet. Jo 40 vjet. Ishte viti 1967 kur filloi i ashtuquajturi aksioni i rinise kunder kishave e xhamijave qe me pas coi dhe ne ndalimin e fese. Ne fund te 1990-es feja u lejua perseri.

----------

martini1984 (27-07-2015)

----------


## Anesti_55

> Shqiptaret ne fillim ishin Pagane, pastaj u ben te Krishtere, pastaj u ben Myslimane, pastaj u ben Ateiste, pastaj u ben si jua mori mendja !! Dua te them se Shqiptaret ne pergjithsi jan njesha.


 Nese do te flasim si e ema e Zeqos, do te ndjehem vertete i penduar se perse fola per kete ceshtje. Une besoj se duhet me qene serioz. Ka parime cdo shoqeri dhe ajo ben perpjekje per te ruajte vlerat dhe se dikush me dhune e politike ja cedon ato. Shqiptaret jan te kishtere jo vetem se e moren ne menyre apostolike, por se dhe realisht jan ushqyer me vlera te krishtera. Tere arsimimimi ,tere kulturimi i shqiptareve ka qene perendimore. Sot ti kerkon demokraci, kerkon bashkjetese me BE, e pra keto jan ndjesi te njeriut qe ka edukim te ngjashem me keto popuj. Por shqiptaret jan te krishtere se bejne pjese dhe sikur jashte vullnetit te tyre ne nje kontinen te krishtere. Shqiptaret jan te krishtere ne fund te fundit se nuk jan budallenje, qe do te thote se nuk kane asnje arsye te jene ne nje format qe i ve ne konflikt mes vehtes, rajonit dhe me tej me perendimin. Fundja kan dhe nje arsye me te forte , ate te turpit te sje3lljes se tyre. Une nuk besoj se shqiptari i ketij shekulli do te preferoje te falet ne xhamite qe shenjterojne vrasesin e tyre,si sulltan Murati, apo sulltan Mehmeti dyte fatih.  Pra vetem nje bastard do te bente kundershti.

----------


## Wrangler

Anesti_55, nuk ke pse te ndjehesh i penduar pse fole per kete çeshtje, pasi ti vetem per te tilla çeshtje flet. Ti mire ben qe flet e diskuton se keshtu edhe lirohesh nga pak prej hallit qe te ka zene. Nuk e di se edhe sa kohe do t'i duhet njerzve "me hallin tend" qe ta kuptojne se Shqiptaret masivisht jane indiferent ndaj fese ( por jo ndaj Zotit ) . Do thuash ti se Zoti pa fe nuk ka kuptim !! Dakord jam une me ty, po ç'ti besh, i ka jeta keto.

----------

Diamant93 (20-07-2015),martini1984 (27-07-2015)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Per hapesin e temes; Kesaj i thone nga anet e mia :"M'ka çu nana me la gojen..."
Ti ke te drejte te behesh pishman, pasi qe tek neve te diskutosh me derra, duhen shume furra buke....
Por qe mbetet tabu ky debat nder shqipet...
Mbetet dileme per zgjidhje per brezat qe do te pasojne...
Eshte utopi deri sa te zhdukemi brezi jone qe ishte pjelle e ateizmit te forcuar...
Pra ti nuk ke faj, por qe je shume heret per kete debat paqesor identitar!!!

Por se dikush pergjigjet me te drejte qe; shqiptaret jane "indiferente" ndaj fese ose nje pjese e madhe e tyre..., 
ka shume te drejte! Pasi po te marrim e te llogarisim pjesen qe me orogjine njihet per mysliman..., do ti binte qe,
shqiptaret pas vitit dumije, i bejne thirrje mendjes, duke hapur syte dhe duke krahasuar erresiren me diriten, e si per tu shfajesuar
behen hipokriter dhe gjoja indiferente, por taze femijet i konvertojne ne kristjane me deshire ose prej interesit sikur i ka karakterizuar me shekuj!
Ndaj qendron ajo qe thote antari siper qe; shqipet jane indiferente ndaj fese, por vetem ata te fese islame, pasi jane pa identitet, e keshtu 
vet shfajesohen per batakun (hendekun) ku i kane vene ata qe para tyre tradhetuan fene dhe i kthyen krahet evropianizimit....
Sot po te marresh ne pyetje lirisht perfasues te feve te ndryshme ne vend, flas tek neve ne Shqiperi pasi ndryshon me gjetke..., 
pra po te flitej "pa doreza" do te konstatohej fare lehte kush jane ata indiferente karshi fese, pra jane shume te paket ata te krishtere qe 
deklarohen te tille, pasi qe gjinden natyrshem ku jane dhe nuk kane elemente per te denuar perkatesine e tyre, kurse pjesa tjeter qe u fol me lart
duke u gjendur si peshku pa uje, deklarojne ç'do gje boll ti bejne bisht pyetjes se pyetjeve; -Kush pra eshte krenar per fene dhe sa e ndjen...!
Kjo eshte historia. 
Pershendetje

----------


## Wrangler

Po mirë pse e keni kaq të vështirë për ta kuptuar se Shqiptarëve i intereson çdo fe, bindje apo parim që i sjellë mirqënje familjes së tij ?!  Kjo është një virtyt dhe mençuri e radhë po ta krahasosh me popuj syleshë që përtypin ç'tu shtiesh në gojë. Tani lind pyetja se a ka te ne të tillë syleshë?  Ka mo sa të duash.

----------

martini1984 (27-07-2015)

----------


## benseven11

Sipas Institutit te statistikave te vitit 2011
Myslimanet(islamet) perbejne 57% te popullsise,me shume se gjysmen e 
popullates.Ky eshte fakti,i pelqen,apo nuk i pelqen dikujt.
Dikush shprehet qe shqiptaret duhet te kene vetem nje fe.
Eshte e pamundur sepse feja zgjidhet sipas besimit qe ka nje person
Ne demokraci diversiteti ne besimin fetar eshte dicka krejt normale sepse njerezit mendojne 
dhe besojne ne menyra te ndryshme.
Nisur nga historia shqiptaret e vjeter kane qene pagane.me vone kopjuan fene e venedikut
dhe ndertuan kishat u bene katolike.Dmth imituan italianet si majmuni dhe e quajten veten katolike.
Pastaj ne vitet 1400 erdhen turqit dhe futen besimin islam.Turqit donin te faleshin ne Shqiperi.
Mirepo nuk kishte ku te faleshin sepse xhami nuk kishte.Turqit ndertuan xhamite dhe faleshin atje.
Me vone shqiptaret si majmuni kopjuan turqit u futen ne xhami te faleshin sepse na kishte nje Muhamet...
 dhe e bene fene myslimane fene e tyre.
Sot ka prape majmune qe imitojne fene e ISIS-it dhe shkojne me zell ne Siri te luftojne .Eh c'na ka gjet.

----------


## xhori

shqiptaret jane te gjithe  krutan   pa din e iman

----------


## Wrangler

benseven ku i more ato statistika mor burr ? Deri me sot nuk kam lexuar ndonjehere te tilla kaq pa vlere !

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Orthodhokset ose ortodokset .................... 6% 
Ha ha  ha ha ha ha ha ahhhhhhhhhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Si keshtu na u bene te gjithe musliman ose jane bere ateiste... 
Pasi ndryshe statistikat qe ben dulla i sotem na i ngjajne te tipit inkuizitor...
Po edhe ne kohen e haxhi qamilit ( qe i'u harrofte emri ), 
shqipet ishin mbi 20% me besim orthodhoks, sot "kane hyre ne uje" jane bere 6%
Sa qesharake!!!
Jane bere me tendence, jane statistika boshe! Por kujt ti pelqeje le ti marri per te verteta..., nuk prish pune fare.
Pasi pak e sak, ka thene i moçmi...
Por nese, e ka shume mundesi kjo e fundit, qe ne statistikat jane perjashtuar ata shqiptare qe kane hikur..., 
e ne rradhet e atyre qe sot behen 57% sipas teje, jane çeçenat, at'here eshte pune tjeter.
Por qe realiteti do te respektohej me dokument pagezimi, emer mbiemer, dhe gjendje civile.
Do ti binte qe shqipet do te ishin afro 4 miljon fryme, ku 5,5 milijone te krishtere, pasi ku vajten u pagezuan vete dhe femijet nga dy tri here...
Ndaj rri shtremt e fol drejt! 
As vete qeveria e leshit, nuk i beson statistikat e manipuluara qe qendisi. 
Ndaj kush do i perdor sipas deshires, e ne kete rast, kuptohet se kush e perse........... :llafazan: 
Pershendetje

----------


## Meriamun

Akoma me këta budallëqe merreni juve? Shqiptarët nuk merren me fe fare përveçse një pjese të papërfillshme.

----------

Diamant93 (20-07-2015),martini1984 (27-07-2015)

----------


## benseven11

> benseven ku i more ato statistika mor burr ? Deri me sot nuk kam lexuar ndonjehere te tilla kaq pa vlere !


Ato jane statistika nga Instituti me prestixhioz ne Shqiperi,Instat,
instituti i statistikave qe i ka marre te dhenat nga grupet qe kane shkuar
dere me dere ne qytete dhe fshatra kane bere numerimet ne cdo familje
kane pyetur cfare jeni myslimane apo te krishtere,etj.
=====
Nejse,duket ashiqare qe shumica e popullsise ne Shqiperi eshte
myslimane.
Ka me shume myslimane sesa katolike.Rreth 70% e Shqiperise jugore
deri ne kruje perfshi shqiperine e mesme jane Myslimane.

----------


## benseven11

I kam dhene nje pergjigje objektive,pa mbajtur asnje 
anesi situates se perqindjes se popullsise sipas perkatesise fetare.
Une nuk jam as mysliman,as kalotik,as rom(xhipsi),nuk i perkas asnje feje.
E vetmja "fe" qe shqiptaret duhet ti perkasin eshte paganizmi.
Problemi eshte se kjo "fe" nuk ka shume besushmeri sepse mbeshtetet
ne adhurimin e kulteve,zoterve/perendive krijesave madheshtore mistike shume te fuqishme
 mitologjike qe realisht nuk kane
ekzistuar,kane ekzistuar ne imagjinaten e krijuesit anonim te lashte, nje poeti
te lashte anonim qe shkroi hireoglifet ne gur per te ashtuquajtur zot/perendi
qe ne fakt kane qene pjelle e fantazise se nje poeti anonim qe krijoi edhe ritet
e adhurimit ndaj ketyre zoterve.Kjo u besua nga turma dhe u krijua nje tufe besimtaresh
qe u quajten pagane.
Perse duhet te jesh pagan dhe besosh ne zoter dhe perendi qe jane thjesht fantazi e krijimit te nje anonimi
qe jane thjesht nje legjende??Keto zoter dhe perendi nuk kane ekzistuar ne realitet dhe te besosh ne keto zoter
nuk ka llogjike.
Njerezit duhet te fusin ne pune arsyen dhe jo te shkojne dhe falen si delet nje kulti pagan.
krishterimi dhe myslimanizmi nuk eshte feja e shqiptareve sepse nuk u krijua ne Shqiperi por 
erdhi,u soll  nga te huajt dhe shqiptaret e asimiluan kete fe,e kopjuan si majmuni nga te huajt.
Nqs do te besosh,besoji kushtetutes se republikes.Ji modern dhe jo i prapambetur.

----------


## Wrangler

> Ato jane statistika nga Instituti me prestixhioz ne Shqiperi,Instat,
> instituti i statistikave qe i ka marre te dhenat nga grupet qe kane shkuar
> dere me dere ne qytete dhe fshatra kane bere numerimet ne cdo familje
> kane pyetur cfare jeni myslimane apo te krishtere,etj.


Te shtepia ime nuk ka ardhur njeri te pyes, poashtu as te vellai dhe te motrat se jetojme ngjitur. Bera dhe disa telefonata te te afermit e mi dhe po e njejta pergjigje. Se ke kane pyetur ata qe thua ti nuk e di pastaj..

----------


## Anesti_55

> "M'ka çu nana me la gojen?


Po perse mer mik i mire e zhvlefteson, kur askush deri me sot nuk e trajtuar temen e najes se shqiptareve ne fe si nje veprim armiqesore. Sigurisht qe ne histori permendet qe ndarja fetare ishte politike e Turqise, ne kuptimin "perca e sundo". Ti cfare mendon, se ne shqiptaret ne 1991 ishim te njejte me formatin e 1912-es? Ne kishim 50 vjet qe ushqeheshim ne ndergjegje me nje kullote te Europes lindore, por qe sigurisht eshte e krishtere. Artan Fuga thote. "Sjellja e njeriut eshte religion dhe kuar ai mendon se eshte ateist". Ne trajtonim ML ne shkollat tona, gje qe eshte mekat ta besh ne vendet islamike. ne Lexuam letersi te huaj, por dhe kjo eshte mekat te behet ne vendet islamike. Ne lexuam pothuajse cdo shkrimtare Europian, por qe te gjithe ishin produkt te krishtere dhe se ne prodhimtarine e tyre kishin dhe ide ateiste, ide te rrevolucionit, ide te shtetit laik, ku pushtetit ti mbetet popullit. Vlerat qe ato percuan ishin biblike. Pra i dashtun nuk do te thote te shkoshe ne kishe e te behesh i krishtere, kete e besojne vetem klerike primitive. Njeriu i sotem eshte produkt social dhe ai i merr virtutet permes mardhenieve me njeri tjeterin, mediave, pao kullotes artistike kulturore dhe letrare ne mjedisin ku ben pjese etj. E pra nese dikush merr persiper te na ktheje ne formatin e viteve te injorances nuk u dashka penalizuar? Po ne Turqi denohesh 6 muaj burg nese perdor shprehjen " pune turqinie".

----------


## Anesti_55

[QUOTE=Wrangler;3800113]



> Shqiptaret masivisht jane indiferent ndaj fese


Kjo lloje indiference eshte ne dy kend veshtrime, 1- Si pasoje e evolimit antropologjik e scial, gje qe e shohim tek popujt perendimore, vendet e shoqerive te lira e demokratike dhe qe s'kane lidhje me shqiptaret, te cilet sot po ndertojne institucionet demokratike me vezhgues. Pra ne na mbetet kjo sjellje 2 - te  pa pergjegjshmerise, si karakteristike e popujve primitive. Ketu ne krye te klasifikimit jan njerez tipik si puna jote, konservatore dhe barriere per cdo risi, fyes dhe hipokrit dhe per debate fare miqesore, me nje njeri qe as e ke pare dhe as ke per ta takuar ndonje here. Ja qe e kam rriske te bashkejtoje me ty. Mundet qe tipa si ty jetojne dhe jashte me djersen dhe kontributet e popujve, si parazite te shoqerive te emancipuara.

----------

